# HP wird wegen Frame-Weiterleitung nicht in Google gelistet



## Flaming Wheels (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
habe eine Domain bei 1&1 (jedoch dort kein Webspace) und einen Paid-Webspace. Die Homepage liegt auf meinem Webspace, dieser hat natürlich eine lange URL und hab deshalb eine kurze .de Domain bei 1&1 bestellt und dort gibt es folgende zwei Weiterleitungsarten auf die Homepage:
HTML-Weiterleitung
Frame-Weiterleitung

Ich hab die Frameweiterleitung genommen, weil nur bei dieser Art in der Adressleiste die Kurz-URL stehen bleibt, bei der HTML-Weiterleitung geb ich zwar die Kurz Url ein, doch wird dann auf die lange url weitergeleitet und diese steht dann oben in der Adresszeile, das will ich so nicht.
Jedoch hat das zur Folge, dass die Seite bei Google nicht gefunden wird (wegen Frame).
HAb jetzt gedacht, dass das möglicherweise irgendwie mit einer .htaccess geht, also die HTML-Weiterleitung nehmen und dann auf meinem Webserver eine htaccess mit redirect oder so eingeben? kenn mich mit der htaccess leider nicht aus, aber würde es damit irgendwie funktionieren, dass google mich dann findet und in der Adresszeile immer die Kurzurl steht?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Michael Engel (13. Juli 2007)

Ich weis nicht ob 1&1 das unterstützt aber über C-Names geht sowas. Dann ist die website sowohl über die kurze als auch den langen namen erreichbar ist. Der Webserver leitet die Anfragen einfach um.
Wenn die lange domain eine subdomain ist ginge es auf jeden Fall, wenn es in einem unterverzeichniss ist, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

Mit htaccess wirst du nichts machen können wenn du nur eine domain und keinen Space hast ,)


----------



## Flaming Wheels (13. Juli 2007)

C-Names weiß und kenn ich nicht, aber DNS Adressen kann ich einstellen, da kann ich andere Nameserver einstellen.


----------



## Michael Engel (13. Juli 2007)

Nameserver sind etwas anderes ,)

Wie gesagt ich hatte noch nie domains bei 1&1 und kann dazu nichts sagen, mein Hoster lässt mich C-Names einstellen, da ist es einfach das mehrere Domains auf das gleiche zeigen.


----------



## funimal (10. August 2007)

Hi,
hast du im head-Bereich der index.html von 1&1 folgendes angegeben?
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="http://andere-adresse/favicon.ico" />

Kann aber sein, dass ich daneben liege...

MfG,
Dennis Hofmann


----------



## sandradieZweite (10. August 2007)

nein, daran liegts nicht.... hab ich auch schon versucht...


----------



## duak007 (18. August 2007)

Hi,
das Problem kenne ich und stehe gerade auch davor.
Wollt mal fragen, ob du diesbezüglich irgendwoher inzwischen eine Antwort hast?

Nach meiner Meinung, gibt es für die Weiterleitung bei 1und1 2 Methoden. Bei HTTP wird die Seite einfach weitergeleitet und es steht dann im oberen Bereich die lange URL. Das heißt, er lädt die Seite als Hauptdokument und lädt auch daraus die Meta-Angaben.

Bei Frame lädt er die Datei in ein Frame rein. Die URL bleibt die Kurze. Jedoch ist das Hauptdokument immer noch die Frame-Datei auf 1und1.de - und die kann man nicht bearbeiten. Also auch keine Meta Angaben für den favicon.

Serverseitig wird man dieses Problem denk ich nicht beheben können. Höchtens vom Clienten mit JavaScript? (Frage ans Forum).

Gruß DuAK007


----------

